# How do you look good on stage?



## bzhan1 (May 18, 2015)

Sup guys, for the pros out there, how do you develop that relaxed and chill look on stage? I've played 3 shows so far and still look like a massive stiff on video... it's not that I'm nervous but I just forget to move when I'm concentrating on playing. I'm trying to incorporate those full down strokes too but it sounds messy with distortion.


----------



## haieb (May 18, 2015)

I am not a pro but I think that rehearsing it with the band is important. Some rehearse while sitting and then wonder why they sound/play bad when standing and moving. Try to bring the live situation/vibe into the rehearsal room and never forget to have fun while doing it  If you have trouble to not look onto your fretboard, play in a dark room without seeing. If you have trouble with playing while moving, just play while running or moving  You'll develop a technique to overcome all these flaws. 
And when I look back at my 3rd gig, I look stiff too compared to now, so I think it will come naturally after playing more and more.


----------



## Mprinsje (May 18, 2015)

rehearse standing up and please do rehearse like you're playing live so that you'll get used to moving around and playing.

And even though it might sound super corny, practice your moves in your bedroom, practice on going nuts so you know what you'll be able to do.


----------



## SjPedro (May 18, 2015)

well I am not a "pro" in any sense of the word. Actually, come to think of it there's a massive gaping hole with a cliff the size of mount Everest between me and a pro..but I digress  
but me and the band usually "joke" around the rehearsal room like haieb said "pretending" to play live just to get the feel of it and be as loosy goosey as we can. 
Me and the bassist are practicing a swap hand kind of deal where i'll press the string on the bass and he presses the string on the guitar, work in progress and we still haven't done it flawlessly so we never applied it live  
When we play the gig it just feels natural to joke around while keeping composure and professionalism... we might not go as overboard as we go on the rehearsal room but we are definitely loose and relaxed


----------



## fogcutter (May 18, 2015)

Channel your inner Satchel.


----------



## Fraz666 (May 18, 2015)

> How do you look good on stage?


I don't! 

But it comes with practice and experience, and is easier when the crowd is partecipating to the show


----------



## Ulvhedin (May 18, 2015)

No alcohol, have good posture, know your material, play tight, find your ideal strap-length. 
Dont worry about your tone, hitting a wrong note, equipment failing (if you break a string, go for your backup), etc. People doesn't care unless its totally sh*t, or it takes several minutes to fix.

Be comfortable with it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 18, 2015)

Start with brushing your teeth and combing your hair.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 18, 2015)

I'd call myself "semi-pro" - making a few extra dollars on the weekends basically. For me it has come with experience. The more I got up on stage - especially on a regular basis, the more comfortable I felt....basically just end up kinda dancing to the music.

Still some nights I feel more loose than others, even from set to set, but generally once the music starts now I'm feeling pretty relaxed - definitely was not always the case.


----------



## Riffer (May 18, 2015)

A lot of it I think comes from just playing more and getting comfortable onstage and with experience. I usually grab a beer before we start and maybe a shot with my drummer and stretch as well. I'm in a cover band so we have to be very animated onstage and get people into the show. We can't stand still too often or people get bored. The video below is me holding back a little but I try to always move around and keep the energy high.


----------



## JohnIce (May 18, 2015)

Just experience, my friend. 3 gigs is nothing, so don't worry. I wouldn't really recommend over thinking it or practicing something specific at home, just do lots of shows and do it often. You won't learn to swim without going into the water, you know.  Book a tour, even 5-10 dates over a 2 month period will make you a way better live performer. Worry less about attendance or venues, just focus on doing many gigs. It's better to do a lame gig in front of 5 people than to make beginners' mistakes in front of 100 people when you spent $300 on posters all over town.

Btw, the practice is not to make you look cool. Forget about that. It's to make you so comfortable onstage that you can feel the music and express it fully. That's what makes good performers. Anyone can spread their legs and wear their guitar low, doesn't make them any cooler in my book.


----------



## larry (May 18, 2015)

i like to dance and am generally ready to get funky anytime; which helped me alot. to reiterate what's been said, lots of live rehearsals (standing) are very important. pick someone in the middle of the audience and 'get-down' with them; or rather, focus on that person as if you were dancing/jamming with them. makes for a very positive experience. also, you have to give absolutely zero ****'s. I didn't really focus on what I looked like, but nailing everything was a priority.


----------



## robare99 (May 20, 2015)

Practice practice practice. Practice playing your parts standing up. Practice while walking around the house. Know where you are on the neck so you aren't staring at it all night. Have fun, be loose up here.


----------



## mr coffee (May 20, 2015)

It comes with practice, with being comfortable with your instrument, with being confident in your playing, with knowing the material, and with stage time. The more you do it, the more relaxed you'll become.

-m


----------



## JohnIce (May 20, 2015)

robare99 said:


> ...Know where you are on the neck so you aren't staring at it all night. Have fun, be loose up here.



On that topic, another thing I find important is to know your keys and once in a while re-analyze your songs. Because when you've rehearsed so much that a song is second nature to you, and you never have to look at the fretboard, the downside is you may completely forget about what you're actually playing and just rely on muscle memory. All of a sudden, 10 gigs down the road, someone in the band screws up, or someone in the audience distracts you or someone's cable's acting funny, and you "wake up" in the middle of a song and realize you haven't got a clue about what you're doing.

So it's good to take the time every now and then and remind yourself which key every song is in, what fingerings and boxes you used when you wrote the solo etc., so that when something goes wrong you're still totally conscious about all of that stuff so you can improvise your way out of it. And sometimes just put on your own record and jam along to it, to keep a fresh perspective of all the songs.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 20, 2015)

I just show up and that's that. 
Maybe he was born with it,(?) maybe it's Maybelline .


----------



## stevexc (May 20, 2015)

Simple, I don't.

Exhibit A

Exhibit B

Exhibit C

However you can fool people if you have a decent photographer.

But seriously. Know you material, be able to play it with your eyes closed. The more confident you are in it the more confident you'll appear.

Not giving a damn how you look helps too.

And when in doubt... play bass, nobody will notice you anyways!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 20, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> It comes with practice, with being comfortable with your instrument, with being confident in your playing, with knowing the material, and with stage time. The more you do it, the more relaxed you'll become.
> 
> -m



Yup...and another thing ive noticed for myself, if I really like the song im playing its way easier to be loose and have presence...when we bust out "machinehead" by Bush..not so much.


----------



## Given To Fly (May 21, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Yup...and another thing ive noticed for myself, if I really like the song im playing its way easier to be loose and have presence...when we bust out "machinehead" by Bush..not so much.



Aww...thats too bad.... "Machinehead" was the first song I remember hearing that made me really want to play the guitar. I think I was 9 year old though. Still, I think it would fun to play as a cover.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 21, 2015)

^^^Cool so the song obviously has done some good in this world  i will admit to being energized by the build up and release of the 2 choruses, which come kinda late in the song. Hard not to boogie a little there. Bush has just never been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Riffer (May 21, 2015)

I agree with a lot of these points. It helps getting comfortable playing without looking down all the time but you shouldn't rely too much on muscle memory. You want to be able to have a good ear as well in case you need to improvise or there's an issue in the middle of the song. Another thing that helps is having band mates that are also energetic onstage. My singer is awesome at moving around and getting the crowd involved.


(I don't know if anybody has ever rocked out that hard on guitar to an Alanis Morisette song before)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 21, 2015)

it should be noted, in spite of the good advice to avoid staring at your guitar all the time, that Slash has made a career out of it. He noted on Rock Icons he can't stand looking at the audience. Im not a big fan of it either, but try to look around here and there.


----------



## bhakan (May 21, 2015)

I'm personally a fan of the "just have fun and look like an idiot" strategy. Just jump around and have fun. When you do it at first you're going to be overwhelmed with a feeling that you look like a goofball on stage but if you're up there honestly enjoying yourself the audience will enjoy themselves that much more.

I tend to think rehearsed stage moves are cheesy as .... (I'm looking at you metalcore ), so I like when artists just have fun on stage.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 21, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I'd call myself "semi-pro" - making a few extra dollars on the weekends basically. For me it has come with experience. The more I got up on stage - especially on a regular basis, the more comfortable I felt....basically just end up kinda dancing to the music.
> 
> Still some nights I feel more loose than others, even from set to set, but generally once the music starts now I'm feeling pretty relaxed - definitely was not always the case.



Took the words right outta my mouf



Riffer said:


> (I don't know if anybody has ever rocked out that hard on guitar to an Alanis Morisette song before)



Hilarious

but in my opinion, the best way to look good while playing on stage is to sing. a good audience will appreciate your energy and reflect energy.


----------



## mr coffee (May 21, 2015)

As far as the pros and cons of watching your hands and guitar, when I was about 17 I spray painted my entire guitar primer gray. (Side story - I still kick myself for destroying that guitar in stages, it was an Ibanez SB70, one of only 301 made.) With no visual indicators, I found myself relying more on playing by ear and feel and less by watching my hands. It also helped me break away from playing in fixed box patterns.

Now, I'm not saying you should spray paint your guitar...

-m


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 21, 2015)

bhakan said:


> I'm personally a fan of the "just have fun and look like an idiot" strategy. Just jump around and have fun. When you do it at first you're going to be overwhelmed with a feeling that you look like a goofball on stage but if you're up there honestly enjoying yourself the audience will enjoy themselves that much more.



This. 

The first band I was in, we felt really nervous about dorkin out on stage in front of people. But after seeing how much more the crowd got into our set when we did so, it became so much more fun. 

I remember our bass player was so nervous on stage his first time with us that he stood with his back to the crowd. The 2nd time our friends in the crowd threw stuff at him until he turned around.


----------



## bzhan1 (May 23, 2015)

looks like our other guitarist got some beta blockers prescribed for "performance anxiety" he says all the pros do it


----------



## Char2000 (Jun 22, 2015)

I whip my c**k out. Lets the audience know I'm confident.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 22, 2015)

Char2000 said:


> I whip my c**k out. Lets the audience know I'm confident.



They say it's the little things in life that build confidence.


----------



## sage (Jun 26, 2015)

bzhan1 said:


> looks like our other guitarist got some beta blockers prescribed for "performance anxiety" he says all the pros do it



All the pros do not do it. Beta blockers are for people with actual chemical imbalances in their brains, not for people who want to calm their nerves before doing something stressful/awesome. That is what bourbon is for.

EDIT: oops. Beta blockers are for folks who have heart issues and need to suppress response to adrenaline for their own safety. Again, not for guitarists in their 20s who want to not feel nervous when they play. Again, bourbon.


----------



## ihunda (Jun 26, 2015)

^true but a lot of people use them before going on stage or talking in public. It's a well known abuse of beta blockers.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 26, 2015)

Char2000 said:


> I whip my c**k out. Lets the audience know I'm confident.



Well of course, that's a given!


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 26, 2015)

Char2000 said:


> I whip my c**k out. Lets the audience know I'm confident.



Urinate a little in the corner of the stage. It marks it as your territory.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 28, 2015)

sage said:


> All the pros do not do it. Beta blockers are for people with actual chemical imbalances in their brains, not for people who want to calm their nerves before doing something stressful/awesome. That is what bourbon is for.
> 
> EDIT: oops. Beta blockers are for folks who have heart issues and need to suppress response to adrenaline for their own safety. Again, not for guitarists in their 20s who want to not feel nervous when they play. Again, bourbon.



I already take beta blockers for a heart condition I've got, so all they would do for me on stage is keep my adrenaline/stage jitters from getting dangerously out of control, not keep them at a resting or "normal" level  

As far as actually looking good on stage, I don't  I just have fun and try not to look at my fretboard, which has actually gotten a lot of positive feedback from people at shows. Just be yourself and a good/confident stage presence will come with more experience.


----------



## thrashmetal85 (Jun 28, 2015)

Rehearse enough so that you do not have to concentrate on playing. Nothing more boring than watching band members just stand there staring at their fretboards. I don't care if you occasionally .... up, MOVE!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 29, 2015)

thrashmetal85 said:


> Rehearse enough so that you do not have to concentrate on playing. Nothing more boring than watching band members just stand there staring at their fretboards. I don't care if you occasionally .... up, MOVE!!



I'll add that staring at your fretboard does not necessarily prevent one from being animated. However if you are just standing there staring at it.....I don't care if you occasionally .... up, MOVE!!


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jul 2, 2015)

John Petrucci is the most boring guitarist I've ever watched live. But it doesn't matter. Because John Petrucci.


----------



## fogcutter (Jul 2, 2015)

Jaxcharvel said:


> John Petrucci is the most boring guitarist I've ever watched live. But it doesn't matter. Because John Petrucci.



Sorry - I've gotta vote for Eric Johnson.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jul 2, 2015)

Touche'.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Jul 2, 2015)

Have fun and interact with the crowd is my guess


----------



## jack_cat (Jul 2, 2015)

I bought a six-foot-square mirror and mounted it on the wall of my studio - I practice repertory while NOT looking at my hands, doing my best to remember to grin at myself in the mirror the whole time. 

On stage this translates to picking a likely member of the audience and imagining indulging in intimate and forbidden activities with that person, which which I have found to be a guaranteed method to bring a spontaneous smile to my face and is frequently catching among the audience, although I never know if we're really on the same page or not, but it seems like everybody has a good time! Sometimes I have to chase off the chosen audience member after the show, sorry babe, I gotta go, I actually have germs, you know, please excuse me. 

I have often observed that the guitarist who spends his set staring at his hands, head down, makes a boring show. People are so visual nowadays that they demand some visual input, being conditioned by the six-second scene changes of television. It's necessary to move around, make eye contact, bop to the music, make faces, etc, and talk between tunes. 

On the question of beta blockers: they are a Really Good Tool when you need them, and have pros and cons. IF you have a gig where there is in the audience some really critical person whose opinion you nevertheless must take account of, or some famous guitarist or whatever, beta blockers can make you cool as a cucumber and so grateful for the miracles of modern drugs, instead of being reduced to a jittery blob with cold, sweaty, shaking hands. So they are almost essential for classical music auditions and competitions, also if you are just going to the open mic and want to sign up first! Situations are easily anticipated since the BBs take effect in about 20 minutes. However, used routinely, they result in a certain blank emotional coldness that really does not serve the music, unless pure cold technique is what you are after - which sort of begs the question of what ELSE you might use to counteract this downside, and so we get into the possibility of complex custom cocktails which I will most certainly refrain from detailing. Just say no, ha (yes Mizz Nancy). Also, upwards of about 20 milligrams, BBs do something to the circulation so your hands get cold, not good. 10 milligrams is plenty and in my experience 5 is generally enough. People who take this stuff for phobias use 40 or 50 milligrams. At that level, there are some reported health risks, or so I have been told, but I have no experience with taking that much. 

Some symphony musicians I know have used them for forty years on every gig. I use them when I anticipate a situation as above - I am easily freaked and don't do well under the pressure of a tough audience. The other large percentage of the time I like my gigs and am happy performing and don't need them. I cannot agree personally with the guy who recommends bourbon - alcohol kills brain cells by the millions and I ain't got too many left as it is. It also interferes with fine motor coordination BIGTIME, and beta blockers emphatically do not do that. Choose your poison. 

- jack


----------



## robare99 (Aug 18, 2015)

JohnIce said:


> On that topic, another thing I find important is to know your keys and once in a while re-analyze your songs. Because when you've rehearsed so much that a song is second nature to you, and you never have to look at the fretboard, the downside is you may completely forget about what you're actually playing and just rely on muscle memory. All of a sudden, 10 gigs down the road, someone in the band screws up, or someone in the audience distracts you or someone's cable's acting funny, and you "wake up" in the middle of a song and realize you haven't got a clue about what you're doing.
> 
> So it's good to take the time every now and then and remind yourself which key every song is in, what fingerings and boxes you used when you wrote the solo etc., so that when something goes wrong you're still totally conscious about all of that stuff so you can improvise your way out of it. And sometimes just put on your own record and jam along to it, to keep a fresh perspective of all the songs.



True that. So many leads are by muscle memory and I'm off in lala land. Hit a wrong note and boom, there you are, lost. I find each lead has about 4 jumping in points. If I lose it in between I can get back on track at one of those points.


----------



## Bellyofthesea (Aug 18, 2015)

I suppose I can appreciate your concern; I even used a full length mirror for a week or so at practices, but that became the wake up call of my vanity, being over the top. But, if your dead set on choreographing or prethinking how you "move" .... go Old School..IE check out some great players who, allbeit, might be consider full on -cheesy- poser theses days ... but there are three LA guitarists who've had they're hey-day....yet when they were touring and watching these guys, they had the presence... Jake E Lee... ultimate Sin Tour
Warren DeMartini.....Invasion of your privacy tour. any early George Lynch, check him as he lays solo licks in the studio for the video "we're stars".

these guys just loose themselves and aint thinking about it. 

of course, I always dug early Dave Mustaine, peace sells tour. simply bang that head!

Scott Ian's early anthrax days was certainly insane. but the best i've ever seen... hands down .......PRINCE...no one else makes performing with a guitar look so graceful.

VAI, of course... but he kills me with the way he follows his playing with his mouth.. movement.. i think he speaks each lick.. 

dont over think it... you got to be You and it takes time to develop your YOU.

try placing a fan on the floor, near your pedals pointing up to blow your hair back.. simple comfort with a fan can be dramatic enough...kudos for thinking about it; it might be as simple as finding a way to loose yourself in every phrase you play....i wouldnt over think it:


----------



## broj15 (Aug 18, 2015)

my band does it two ways during practice. The first run through of our set we try and play as cleanly as possible. The next run trough we just treat it as if it wear a show and try to have as much fun as possible. It takes time to find the balance. I've learned that if you go hard during the less tech-y parts then people won't notice/care as much when you actually have to chill out and concentrate. 



Bellyofthesea said:


> But, if your dead set on choreographing or prethinking how you "move" ....


Not a personal dig at you or anything, belly, but my thoughts on "pre-planned moves" on stage is summed up pretty well by MC Ride: "I'm in a state when I'm up there... And What I do when I'm up there is what I do. I'm not putting a lot of thought into it, ya know? I think that would make it contrived."

I'm honestly the same way when I play. I just move however feels natural to the music and don't really care how cool/uncool I look. Playing music is pure catharsis and losing your .... is part of that (for me at least).


----------



## n4t (Aug 18, 2015)

It's been said once, but I'll repeat it. The best thing you can do to improve your stage presence is to practice in front of a mirror. Many older and better players than me have told me this. 

Sounds cheesy, but it just plain works. Gets your head up and makes you more concious of your physical presence.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 18, 2015)

Steve Vai has talked about playing in front of a mirror and how it affected the way he plays. I do it all the time, not as much these days but when I was in middle and high school... all day everyday I was staring at my beautiful self while butchering Satriani licks


----------



## Bellyofthesea (Aug 18, 2015)

never saw ur post as offensive.. I, personally, can't plan a reaction either.. didn't' mean to suggest anything other than letting go.


----------

